# Canon DSC-H400 Newbie



## jdscada (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello everyone, looking forward to learn a lot on this site, equipment wise and photography in general. I am a newbie and have a question about camera hardware. I have a Canon dsc-h400 and I mainly take photos of wildlife. My question is on this particular camera, can you use an additional telephoto lens to really get up close on wildlife. I live in South Texas, and most of my photos will  be from a fixed location with minimal movement and I would like to really reach out and get some close pics. This camera already has an awesome optical zoom, but in some scenarios, still not good enough for real long distance, without relocating.


----------



## JustBen (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't own this camera, but i don't think you can switch the lens. Looks like you have to work with the lens/camera as is.


----------



## KmH (Dec 20, 2016)

Canon DSC-H400? Or Sony DSC-H400.
Canon dsc-h400


----------

